# AGP 8x Graphic Cards compatible with PCI express x16?



## gahdie (Jul 3, 2009)

I'm upgrading my old mother board to new one; rest of the hardwares, I'm keeping them. My current graphic card is Radeon 9600xt 256mb, using on AGP 8x slot. Now that my new motherboard has PCI express x16, I was wondering if I can keep using my old graphic card with this new motherboard, or must I get a new one since they aren't compatible.

thanks.


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi gahdie and welcome to TSF,

No, the slot design is completely different from a AGP and the way data is sent between the motherboard and card.
You will need a new Graphics card.


----------



## gahdie (Jul 3, 2009)

thank you for quick answer


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

I think Aus Karlos has given you the skinny on the setup for the graphics card, so you would need a new card.

However, there are a few (very few) boards out there floating around that will accept both AGP and pci-e cards, so it might depend upon what motherboard you have. I know for sure there were some Asrock boards that suppored both AGP and Pci-e.


----------

